# My 600 Watt Vert Thoughts



## StewartWarner (Dec 31, 2012)

*

Hello all this is what i have been brainstorming for the past hour or so, i thought i would post it and get some feedback from the community







Okay this is the view from the Top-Down The red grid is 1' sq so you can get size ideas

the cooltube is 6" and the box fan is bout 20"sq (im thinking ill get rid of box fan and trade out for something else to circulate air up through the canopy)

This is the view from the side where you can see how ill have the light set-up. to the right is the shelves ill build to hold my pots, I also showed the side view so you can get an idea of how the screen is to work. Theres 15" between the floor of one shelf to the floor of the shelf above it. 6'' inline pulling air from the room through the cooltube through the (DIY) carbon filter and then another 6" inline on the end of the filter pulling air as well, I already have 2 inlines so i just had to stick them somewhere, i expect to have the box fan circulate the air in the room and ill rig up an intake for the room with another 8"fan.



This is all just what i made up in my head and on google docs, 

What do you guys think of one 600W to cover the area ill have? and just what are your general ideas/thoughts so i can tweak things as needed, this is just the flower room ill have a seperate mother/clone area for them.​


*


----------



## Slab (Dec 31, 2012)

seems like you are too far away, only have the box fan for scale though.

you could probaly get it about a foot from lamp to mainstem. any flexabiltiy in the shape of shelves? rounded would be better

I have straight shelves and just placed the plants in a rounded fashion.

do you have the intake and outake correct or is that a typo?


----------



## StewartWarner (Dec 31, 2012)

The box fan is there to hopefully move air through the canopy, plants being about 12" from the light, never thought of the shape of the shelf ill have to work on that. and i didnt put the Intake for the whole room because i feel that its situational on its placement. this is just a brainstorming session and your providing great ideas  +rep Slab


----------



## Slab (Jan 1, 2013)

I like the box fan where you have it. 

you don't want the warm air from the cool tube blowing in the room is why I asked if you accidently had it switched around.

you will be amazed how little heat is generated from the bulb when it is not in a hood, might be able to do without the cool tube.

I have one on my 1k watt lamp, and not sure why lol.


----------



## StewartWarner (Jan 1, 2013)

alright thanks for the advice i like the idea about not using a cooltube it would be cheaper and i would just have to focus on exaust out, The way its set up now in the bottom pic it is blowing out of the room, the shelves on the side are just over there cause i didnt want to draw them so clumped together, the top pic shows the shelves in there position in the room.


----------



## Slab (Jan 1, 2013)

ok got you, you will want the carbon scrubber on the exhaust.

intake low, exhaust high is the rule. 

yeah that cool tube was a waste for me, could have bought a real nice fan/blower with that loot. also thermostatic timer ( need a couple of those here).


----------



## Moon Goblin (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool! What do you have in mind for watering?


----------



## StewartWarner (Jan 2, 2013)

on the back of each shelf ill have a little trough built on the layer above the level i want to water, coming out of the trough will be three hoses each leading to a seperate plant  thats the idea anyway, as far a what type of water im not too sure yet


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jan 2, 2013)

i think 600w is stretching it for 36 plants.......but i know nothing about vertical growing.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jan 2, 2013)

I'd round it out a bit, octagon > square. I like the looks of it so far though. I'd probably try to get the bulbs around 12-18" also. 18" probably going to be better for overall yields if you can get an even canopy, canopy management is probably one of the more difficult things in vertical.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 2, 2013)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i think 600w is stretching it for 36 plants.......but i know nothing about vertical growing.


i agree with this post. maybe a plant w/ 36 tops?


----------



## saim123 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello admin my name is SAIM.. Your are having a nice nice forum. i am a new user and i will be Actively participating.. Hope you will well come me..


----------



## StewartWarner (Jan 3, 2013)

Glad everyone is pitching in  So i got another question for you guys

36 plants may be too much for the one 600, but my thoughts were its verticle so i should have 100% coverage with plants, im wanting to start these plants after 2 weeks in the clone box also. So should i take out the top layer on the shelves or toss another 600 in there?


----------



## Whiteboy420 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah put another 600 and stack them on top of each other that way you have coverage from top to bottom. I run two 1000 watters stacked on each other and six plants around them i grow vert with 4x4 screens mounted in the wall to tie them to as they grow up the screen i dont weave them like a scrog i just tie them back and tuck the big fan leaves behind them where they block light. but my plants are at different stages because i harvest one every two weeks.


----------



## Stomper420 (Jan 4, 2013)

I was actualy thinking the same exact thing. Ill keep an eye on this as you build yours. Subbed!


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Jan 4, 2013)

Stack those six hundreds for sure! Just make sure you can control the heat... Best of lack man, i will try to check this out whenever i have time. Here's to a room full of bud!


----------



## dbdweller (Jan 15, 2013)

Question< Canpoy seems to be a very big part

What if you made little shape canopy's for the areas needed? Once you see the way the grow is going or ur directing you can make something hanging from the top down?
You would be able to use this to make opening were needed to help growth?

Just ball parking here... been growing for a long time and just now starting to investigate Vertical.


----------



## angel4us (Feb 13, 2013)

here is a 600 on a fan


----------



## angel4us (Feb 13, 2013)

dbdweller said:


> Question< Canpoy seems to be a very big part
> 
> What if you made little shape canopy's for the areas needed? Once you see the way the grow is going or ur directing you can make something hanging from the top down?
> You would be able to use this to make opening were needed to help growth?
> ...


----------



## KingDankBerry (Apr 2, 2013)

angel4us said:


> here is a 600 on a fan View attachment 2524057


How well does this setup work? It looks simple enough! Does it keep temps down well enough? 
Thanks, and happy smoking.


----------

